# General > Literature >  Another good read.

## katarina

Do you like short stories? http://www.amazon.co.uk/Beyond-Mist-...0000137&sr=1-1 Is a second anthology by Caithness Writers, If you want stories in a wide variety of subjects, this is it. Only £2.00.

----------

